# Best Price on Line6 HD500 in Canada?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone know where the best deal on one of these is? Or, is it the same price everywhere? Must be in stock too . . .

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm, I guess I will answer my own post. The cheapest I can find is La Music. At $540 they are $29 cheaper than anywhere else. However, I seem to recall that a few members have had trouble with LA Music (stuff not in stock etc). Any comments?


TG


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey TG,

I received my HD500 from LA Music. When i ordered it they were on preorder. I eventually got one when they came in and had no problems whatsoever dealing with them. They even price matched it twice. The last price match was for $519 and that was what Italmelodie had them going for on their website. I see since then they've raised their prices. Either way, if you prefer dealing with Long and Mcquade (I certain do, based on their great return policy) just ask L&M to price match LA Music. Keep in mind LA Music's return policy is alot different than L&M's. LA takes a restocking fee, and if you buy it in store they dont allow refunds, only store credit.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info riffboy. I am now just trying to decide on the 300, 400, or 500. How are you liking the unit?

TG


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks for the info riffboy. I am now just trying to decide on the 300, 400, or 500. How are you liking the unit?
> 
> TG


Yeah, definitely go with L&M. They'll price match anything out there and you get the 30-day refund. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Thanks for the info riffboy. I am now just trying to decide on the 300, 400, or 500. How are you liking the unit?
> 
> TG


I really like it. I have the HD500. I really like the flexibility of the routing. Previously i was using an M13 with Tech 21 Liverpool in the loop. As far as the effects and routing, the HD500 is alot more powerful. I still use the Liverpool in the loop of the HD500 for my AC30 sounds. Amp tones on the HD500 are really good though. 
I've tried the HD500 direct and through actual tube amps (HD500 amps sims bypassed) I really like both, and dont notice a big difference in the bypass when using an amp compared to my M13. 
Effects are great. I dont use the weird synthy type stuff, but I really like the classic effects including the overdrives and distortions. 
I've had an AxeFx for a bit and i found that pretty overwhelming in the programming side. I would spend more time programming and tweaking, rather than playing. The HD500 has alot of the flexible options to that of the AxeFx but is very simple and alot more intuitive to program. 
With any modeller theres going to be that learning curve. The HD500 takes a bit more than the 400 and 300 i'd say due to the extra options. But i wouldnt expect it to sound great out of the box. Personally i wasnt a fan of the factory presets. Alot of weird and out there settings. You really have to strip the presets down and build them yourself to really get it to sound great. I guess this is common with most all modellers but it doesnt hurt to mention. 
Overall i've been really pleased with the unit and would definitely recommend it.


----------

